# Fox Knee Pad Sizing Chart?



## HePE27 (Feb 20, 2012)

Planning to buy a "Fox Low Pro Knee Guard" but I cant find any sizing chart for it. Its only available in S/M. I measured top of my knee = 16.5 in below my knee = 14 in.

Do you guys think this will fit?
OR Anyone who has a sizing chart?
AND ever heard of these knee guards (Google is failing me for once..)? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## XSportsProtective (Jun 28, 2011)

Do you mean the Fox Launch Pro knee guards? If so, here's the sizing info:

Size Top Strap	Middle Bottom Strap
SM/MD	13-18 in	9-12 in	7-12 in
LG/XL	15-20 in	10-14 in	8-12 in

From your measurements, the S/M looks correct.


----------



## HePE27 (Feb 20, 2012)

XSportsProtective said:


> Do you mean the Fox Launch Pro knee guards? If so, here's the sizing info:
> 
> Size Top Strap	Middle Bottom Strap
> SM/MD	13-18 in	9-12 in	7-12 in
> ...


Thanks for the reponse.

It is really the "Low Pro Knee Guard".. I have seen "Launch Pro knee guards" (apparently its one of the best) and they are different.

Aurora Action Sports

Its really hard to find anything about this knee guard on google.. hopefully someone here knows about it.


----------



## rborelli (Aug 25, 2010)

There is also a Fox launch Shorty. Not sure if that's what you saw.

Bob

Fox Launch Shorty Knee Pads (Pair)


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

well xsports protective , I had just went thru the complete selection of knee protection , and unfortantely am convince I have to continue riding without protection , all tho im pretty deseperate after my recent race & previous crash .. I almost having me feeling like don't ride without them ....man i'll tell you those crashes really really hurt my knees & im the type that used to tumbling around. does anyone have any helpful ideas ...im 6'5 340lbs knee size 23 1/2 in top..20in low. riding style is xc & enduro , I am not opposed to using shin guards aswell ...........thank you in advance to any one able to help or even be informational


----------



## F.N.G (Jan 6, 2008)

DABIGSEAT said:


> well xsports protective , I had just went thru the complete selection of knee protection , and unfortantely am convince I have to continue riding without protection , all tho im pretty deseperate after my recent race & previous crash .. I almost having me feeling like don't ride without them ....man i'll tell you those crashes really really hurt my knees & im the type that used to tumbling around. does anyone have any helpful ideas ...im 6'5 340lbs knee size 23 1/2 in top..20in low. riding style is xc & enduro , I am not opposed to using shin guards aswell ...........thank you in advance to any one able to help or even be informational


340lbs!


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes sir 340 lbs...actually down from like 385 lbs


----------



## XSportsProtective (Jun 28, 2011)

DABIGSEAT - you're a big fella! Let me round up some knee pads here and see if we have a set that'll fit 23 1/2 in up top / 20 in on bottom. I'll repost before end of day...


----------



## XSportsProtective (Jun 28, 2011)

OK, Looks like we offer something in your size, though not FOX. Check out the Leatt 3DF Knee Guards- it seems like the XXL should work for you


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

XSportsProtective said:


> OK, Looks like we offer something in your size, though not FOX. Check out the Leatt 3DF Knee Guards- it seems like the XXL should work for you


hey jim ....GOOD LOOKIG OUT!!!!! I just order a pair ,,, so amped ...went riding the other day on my hardtail 29er ...and was nervous about riding down a stair set I've ridin down a million time before but that last crash still has me nervous about hitting my knees again especially so soon. so you cant believe how excited I am to now know I have some pads ,(on there way at least} ...that protection does a like for your conifedence.....father of 2 with wife so you know cant afford no off time from work u dig....hahahahahaha but thanks agin


----------

